# My new goat



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

So for my birthday my parents went and bought me a goat....
I was surprised that my dad was in on it since he said no more goats


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful! Look at that level topline. Bit of a steep rump ... no rear angulation. the hooves need a bit of work. Nice straight front legs though! Overall nice addition to your farm. :thumb:

( :laugh: )


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so neat


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:
Love the coloring , so cute


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This one will be easy care!


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Very .....Nice :ROFL: Seems like something my DH would do for me.


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

It's for my rose garden since it won't eat my roses lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:dance: You must be stoked!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

super cute! i hope someone gives me a goat for my birthday next week!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL!!!! It's very cute! Have you named it yet? Where's it's pretty collar? A goat like that needs a name and a collar


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

that is great. I love it.

At least there is no clean up of feed expense for it.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

Would they be willing to share where they bought it from? I think i need a new goat as well!


----------



## alpine_fan (Jan 6, 2013)

They got it at Menards from the garden center
We're still out on what to name it - since we're not sure if its male or female....
I need to find a nice collar for it still lol


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

How cute!
I think I may have to make a trip to Menards this week.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> This one will be easy care!


Oh yes, a VERY easy keeper!


----------



## cherioneal (Jan 3, 2013)

Lol

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------

